# Cost Of Banning GMO Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/03/purdue-researcher-reports-consumers-would-pay-14-24-billion-more-if-gmos-banned-2016-03-03/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=46463e1a92-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-46463e1a92-296641129


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if banning GMO corn would cause the corn price to go up? And if so that rise would more then cover for the loss of production, and the rise of growing costs?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

well Roundup doesn't work very well any more.

Rootworm protection isn't the greatest with traits either.They tell you to use a 1/2 rate to be safe.

Above ground traits BTseems to work so far.

You can raise as good or better corn without the traits but you have to scout and spray as needed.Most don't want to do that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> well Roundup doesn't work very well any more.
> 
> Rootworm protection isn't the greatest with traits either.They tell you to use a 1/2 rate to be safe.
> 
> ...


Well yes and no. With as wet as it was here last year, we were happy just to get the 28 on, heard horror stories of people having 28 flown on or even urea.

So yah, have to scout, won't do much good if you can't get across the field or have to wait for a crop duster to finally be able to cover your ground.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The movement is to have products containing GMOs labeled as such. There is no movement under way to have GMO foods banned. Sounds like the folks at Perdue are paranoid. The hearing that Mitch Daniels testified at this week concerns a bill pending in the Senate to override state GMO label laws. So much for state's rights.

Gary


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> The movement is to have products containing GMOs labeled as such. There is no movement under way to have GMO foods banned. Sounds like the folks at Perdue are paranoid. The hearing that Mitch Daniels testified at this week concerns a bill pending in the Senate to override state GMO label laws. So much for state's rights.
> 
> Gary


Perdue raises chickens and turkeys, PURDUE is an ag school with Mitch at the helm.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Ain't Mitch Daniels the idiot that put yall on Daylight Savings Time up there in Indiana??

Wow, I'd believe anything *he* says... LOL

Here's hoping that they finally ditch DST once and for all... seems to be more push against it every year...

Later! OL J R


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> Ain't Mitch Daniels the idiot that put yall on Daylight Savings Time up there in Indiana??
> 
> Wow, I'd believe anything *he* says... LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah, he put is in DST. Hey, everybody screws up once in a while.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Mitch also brought a balanced budget with a $2 billion dollar surplus. He put government employees in their place when he told them they couldn't be unionized anymore. They are allowed to bargain just not for wages, much like Walker did in Wisconsin. He also leased out the toll road for 4.5 billion dollars and put that money into new infrastructure projects. Also in this lease he rid the state taxpayers of 525 government employees, making it more affordable for the taxpayer. So DST was a small price to pay for all the good that came from it. Now if we could get the local and fed government to follow suit.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I hate DST, flying to England and dealing with a 5 hour time change is easier than getting used to being an hour off.

My phone/wall clock/computer says one thing but the sun and my internal clock says something else.


----------

